

Closeup Photographs of the Human Eye - polymathist
http://www.photographyserved.com/Gallery/Your-beautiful-eyes/428809

======
nickmerwin
Seeing his series of animal eyes right after makes it very hard not to
anthropomorphize:

<http://www.behance.net/gallery/Animal-eyes/2123112>

~~~
tiziano88
what's wrong with that lama?

------
dakimov
Damn, that's gross.

We are ugly biorobots. I need to think about that.

------
rorrr
What is this doing on Hacker News?

These are really old photos, stolen and uploaded to this shitty splog.

~~~
DanBC
Thank you for the tip off. Here's a link to the original photographer.
(<http://www.surenmanvelyan.com/>)

~~~
WildUtah
Thanks for the correct link.

I tried to find some originals by doing an image search for "hi-res brown eye"
but what I found wasn't what I was originally looking for.

